# Jigging/Popping rod recs?



## just lucky (Mar 4, 2010)

What would you guys recommend for a jigging and/or popping spinning rod and reel for tuna fishing at the floaters for a guy on a reasonable budget? (Say, under 200 for the reel, similar price range for the rod). Nothing crazy - just planning to use for the average 30-80 yellowfins we encounter out at the floaters. And is it reasonable to expect to be able to use the same spinning rod for both popping and jigging? 

Are the Fin-Nor series any good (in terms of line capacity, drag, durability)? I've always used Shimanos for my trolling reels and have been happy with them, but the Fin-Nor series seems a little better priced. I'm planning to spool these up with 80 lb braid.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

PMs sent.......... i'll call you when i get back to civilization


----------



## dt4539 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hopper jigging rod ($99 - $109) MSRP (FTU sells Hopper rods in Houston)
Shimano Saragosa 18000 reel ($299) MSRP
No comment on FinNor reel since I have use them


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Okuma Cedros*

I don't know much about the high end jigging rods but I just ordered a jigging rod in this price range. Okuma Cedros jigging rods in Spinning config are $100 to $120 shipped free from Charkbait. http://charkbait.com/cs/csrods-Okuma.htm I haven't used or even handled one, but owner Mark at charkbait emailed me about the rods...said they were a heck of a value for the money...reel seat alone is a $30 part. He said to err on the heavy side when choosing an Okuma. Mine (conventional 6 foot XHeavy with gimbal butt) arrives Thursday. I am going to pair it with a reel I already own...a modestly priced non import Japanese Shimano Kaikon 4000 EV line counter. Later I may get an Avet or Alutecnos reel on a high price rod..maybe a Jigstar Kojak from S. Africa. But I want to test the Cedros/Kaikon line counter combo in the Gulf first. (My popping outfit is an Accurate TwinSpin/Calstar combo from Meltons)


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shakesphere jig tiger from bass pro--69.95

Penn 850SSM----------------------129.95

braid 300 yards----------------------32.95

total--------------------232.95 the cheapest you will find that will work!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

My son works on a research vessel and has quite a bit of spare time to fish. Depending on where they are really determines the kind of fishing they do. They are also hard on tackle. I service all the reels on the boat and I'm lucky to see the reels three times a year so spending lots of dollars on on high end reels does not make a lot of sense. Saying all that he just bought a new rod and reel for jigging. He got a,

Shimano Spheros 18000 - $159.00 

Tiger Lite Rod - $69.00


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Meant to add this pic of a tiger lite with 21#s on it. this is off 360 Tuna........


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Ok, heres about the most inexpensive decent set up I know, but at the same time, you got a pretty decent/tough set up for a first one... Until you figure out what you really want after see'n some other fellas setups..

Just remember, offshore fish'n is a money su*k'n bit*ch that we all love so much and have a affair with as often as possible kisssm

Spinning Reel
for the reel, Shimanno Spheros 12-14-18000. I have a 12 and a 14 and love them. Just go to smoothdrag.com and order you some carbontx washers and cals grease. Any of the above are under 200$ Mostlikely you can fill the spool with a good braid in that cost also and still get change back..

Another spinning reel Ive gotten in the past was a rebuilt Penn 7500 (they usually have larger ones too such as a 950 or 9500) that I think I paid about $110 for at Fishing Tackle Unlimited at their front counter.

Rod
If your ever in the vicinity of Fishing Tackle Unlimited, back near the rod repair area, they have a barrel usually full of repaired rods both spinning and conventional. Usually there is a Penn Tuna Tamer or Tuna Stick rod in there that had just had the tip replaced and is in good shape. They sell them for about $15. I have three of those hanging in my garage right now with reels on them.

They also sell their version of their own jigging rod. Ive never used one tho.

Next choice, go to an academy, and go to the rods section. You will see a dark yellow rod there called a "RODDY rod". Looks like a dark yellow Penn ugly stick. Now, the down fall to this rod is the weight, its a bit heavy to me, but REAL TOUGH. I think its basically a heavy duty ugly stick my self, but I could be wrong.. Their about 35-$45 if memory serves me right.:idea:

next choice would be one of the regular jigging rods you hear about. Its like buying fords or chevys, everyone has their favorite make and model and their all good. Don Savage makes good ones Ive seen personally in action on tuna, shimanno makes good ones, FTU makes good ones, I have three from Chris at serious tackle in LaMarque that I like real well also and I use to jig with...I WOULD RECOMMEND CHRIS'S SEA MAJIC RODS TO ANYONE!! Theres better rods out there of course, but, for the price, I havent found one yet any better. JMO Ones for jigs that are around 250g and the other two are for jigs I think 450-650g. Strong rod but *real* light. They run around $170ish If I remember right. I usually get a new one every birthday or xmas .. and my wife pays for it.. (what a gal!!!!):biggrin:

Its to each his own.. there's no right or no wrong. Im sure all the suggestions folks give you will be good ones that will work equally well as those Ive mentioned above.

What ever you get, my number one suggestion is a good brand of soft braid and good drag washers from smooth drag and cals grease. thats my .03 :clover:

After you save all the money on the rod and reel, thats when the real cost comes, jiggs, terminal tackle, and sharing expenses on the boat... plus after a trip or two, your gonna want to buy another rod/reel set up anyway to upgrade. :headknock

When you start to chunkin Poppers, your probably gonna want a longer rod of 7-8' most likely.. go to the jigging and popping board and ask the moderator questions if you like..

Welcome to offshore fish'n :cheers:


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

hog said:


> go to the jigging and popping board and ask the moderator questions if you like..


Dang, long night I guess, Im already on the jiggin and popping board :biggrin:

Ask Kil some direct questions....What I know is just a thimble full compared to what he knows and has caught jigging an popping..

He's Da Man!
:biggrin:

The "long winded as usual" Hog


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Roger said:


> Meant to add this pic of a tiger lite with 21#s on it. this is off 360 Tuna........


Yep its pretty much maxed out. Thats the 6', heavier of the two models. I would say it would fish good between 15 and 20lbs of drag. For the price you cant go wrong.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*jig/spin*

In my limited experience it is easier to throw popper or stickbaits with a jigging rod than it is to jig with a popping rod if you're going to limit yourself to 1 rig.

Someone else gave you very good advise in an earlier reply.

Saragosa with Hopper rod!


----------

